# Carbide tool grinder wheel dresser



## OldMachinist (May 24, 2013)

In the manual for my Rockwell tool grinder they show a wheel dresser accessory.




I found that Baldor makes one for their grinders but wants $140 for it.




So I made one thats has features of both of them.







Started with a squared up block of aluminum, milled a slot, drilled and tapped it for the key.





Rough and finished milled the shape.






[video]http://s245.photobucket.com/user/calfranch/media/Hobby%20Machinist/DSCF1906_zps9c75a096.mp4.html[/video]


Set it up on my adjustable angle plate, drilled, reamed and tapped the holes.





Made the adjusting screw with a 5/16"-40 thread.




Key made from 1/2" keystock.





Adjuster block.


----------



## Daver (May 24, 2013)

That is a beautiful tool!

(newbie question
Is there a magic number to the angle you are presenting the diamond tip to the wheel?


----------



## OldMachinist (May 24, 2013)

No magic number. I just guesstimated it was 10 degrees from looking at the picture of the Rockwell dresser. The Baldor one looks to be 20 degrees or more.


----------



## Daver (May 24, 2013)

Would a collar, the same width as the groove in the table, and a thumb screw for adjustment/tightening done the same thing?
(granted it would not have been nearly as awesome looking!)


----------



## BKtoys (May 24, 2013)

Hi  i find this tool very much needed in my shop.your's is a beauty and i finally realized i needed something  like that thanks alot for sharing your ideas.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldMachinist (May 24, 2013)

Daver said:


> Would a collar, the same width as the groove in the table, and a thumb screw for adjustment/tightening done the same thing?
> (granted it would not have been nearly as awesome looking!)




I don't think want to try to hang on to the diamond with it just thru a small collar and making fine adjustments so you don't take off any more than you need to off the grinding wheel would be hard to do.


----------



## Daver (May 24, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> I don't think want to try to hang on to the diamond with it just thru a small collar and making fine adjustments so you don't take off any more than you need to off the grinding wheel would be hard to do.



Yeah, your right I hadn't thought that far into the process.


----------



## OldMachinist (May 26, 2013)

Daver said:


> Yeah, your right I hadn't thought that far into the process.



I'm sure it could have been made simpler I just liked the way the original one looked. A block of something with a standing key milled out and a cross hole with set screw would work just fine.


----------



## Coralhound (May 27, 2013)

VERY NICE DON!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Okapi (Jul 18, 2017)

Really a nice job Oldmachinist, for the angle, I've seen some instructions about we do to put the point of friction above the center line but with an angle in the other direction(to the high), it was on a circular wheel in my memory, not a cup wheel, principally in the case of a crash to lead the diamond out of the wheel and not betweeen the table and the wheel, but with this size, yours can't clearly not switch.
It can be interesting to know if it's make a difference in surface quality with those different angles ?
Have a nice day.
Pierre


----------

